# Who Wants The Baddest Rc18r In Town?



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here You Go Fellas.....the Trickest Rc18r In Town Up For Grabs!

Rc18r W/integy Evox Conversion!! Everything On The Car Is Graphite Or Aluminum Except The Arms (somethings Got To Give If You Wreck!). Carbon Fiber Shock Towers, Mip Super Diffs Front And Rear, & Mip Cvd's Front And Rear. The Integy Conversion Alone Is $250, Mip Cvd's $45, Mip Super Diffs $50, And The Rc18r Is $200. 

Selling This Puppy For $200 As A Roller. Also Have A Mamba 6800 Package For $75, Or A Novak Micro Gt W/mod Motor For $40.

Let Me Know If Anyone Wants This Before It Goes To Ebay On Monday!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Sweet ride


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey courtney you got a PM.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice, but doesn't fit the stock class, huh?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

no not really.lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

gkcontra said:


> Very nice, but doesn't fit the stock class, huh?


no, but a good driver could put a whoopin on some people in the modified class!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The carbon fiber dosent affect the signals of the electronics?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

It don't on my 18T.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> The carbon fiber dosent affect the signals of the electronics?


That's a myth perpetrated by Biff!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Sweet ride no doubt....I keep telling myself to just say NO.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

come on donnie......you know you want it!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Some kind of friend you are lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude, YGPM.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

donnie, did it finally get to you???


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

very clean!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Price lowered to $175......goes on ebay on Wednesday if nobody wants it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Sold!!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Phil can i buy it from you for $100 next week hahahaha


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

No i need this one it matches my truck.


----------

